# bearded dragon's attacking each other



## brogan (Sep 26, 2010)

hi, i own 3 red phase bearded dragons, 1 male and 2 females 5-6 months old enclosed in a 1.9m/60cm/60cm enclosure together not seperated. one of my females got attacked by the male, i thought about seperating them but the way my lights are set up i can only seperate the tank into two sections not three, so im unsure about what to do, can female bearded dragons be together????? any advice would be much appriciated.


----------



## LiasisKing (Sep 26, 2010)

if they were a but older i would say they were mating, but because they are so young i am stumped ... the other option is that you have 2 males and one female ... 

2 females can be housed together without issues


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 26, 2010)

Any beardies can fight regardless of sex, particularly if they are hungry.
Its best to keep them apart anyway unless for breeding purposes.
The other concern I would have is your male will want to breed well before the females so you will end up with young girls being gravid which leads to things like retained eggs etc


----------



## brogan (Sep 26, 2010)

well i fed them woodies all through the day and just gave them some lettus, so do you think i should put a devider in my tank? and do you think i could leave the lizard that got attacked in there for a few days till i figure something out??


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah whatever works, if they are fighting separate them before you lose hands and tails


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 26, 2010)

Have you properly researched their needs including dietary? I ask because you say you fed them lettuce which is not a recommended food for beardies.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 26, 2010)

Describe the "attack".


----------



## giggle (Sep 27, 2010)

tsubakai ... yeah that was my thoughts when I read it. They are meant to have dark green leafy vegies  So bokchoi etc. Mine go nuts for the pre-packaged 'spinach' leaves. So far its all they will eat... they wont touch fruit or root vegies or anything like that. The female rarely eats greens but the male prefers his greens. We never have any issues with housing them together, but they are very different dragons as well. The female is just super friendly and outgoing but very very lazy. Her favourite sleeping place now that they are out of brumation is the heat rock. She litterally hugs it while she rests her head on a nearby stone. The male always sleeps in the log, he is flighty and loves coming out but doesnt actively seak our attention. Even though he is flighty he has no objections to being held, infact he loves it because he gets to explore. His nerves have just always been on a knife edge lol
Having said that if they did have a problem i would separate them in a flash  They are getting closer to breeding age so I am considering seperating them as it is. I think they need more size on them, going down for brumation I think left them a bit smaller than had they not. They are about 15-18 months and about 30cm. I should measure them for sure.

btw... mine refuse woodies, flat out :|
My dabble in woodies however did allow a couple to escape and I keep finding them around the place. But crickets make their poops smell horrid. Meal worms dont but they are insufficient nutrition wise! LOL So I feed mine mostly crickets with the occasional batch of mealies. 

BTW at 15months + my male still has no interest in making whoopy with my lady lizard... I think its time to check their sex again, make sure he is actually a dude...


----------



## cheddah (Sep 27, 2010)

Giggle - Spinach is very questionable. maybe once a month but i wouldnt even bother. 
Here's a good chart on greens Nutrition Content

Beardies do best housed on their own i reckon. 
If you insist on keeping them together then feed lots and make sure your temps arnt too high, make sure you have plenty of hides and basking spots. Even then your still risking losing limbs and or having stressed out dragons. Reptiles hide stress very well. And as mentioned above they will breed when too small which is also asking for trouble.


----------



## giggle (Sep 27, 2010)

When I say 'spinach' leaves the bag contains a mixture of things grouped into the spinach lump. Chard, spinach, beet greens etc. Its a premixed salad in which I take the lettuce out. Buying small amounts of bagged salad ensures their food is fresh. They are given fruit such as bananas and apple... peas, corn, carrot and brocoli... but they dont touch it. At one stage I was also steaming up bunches of sweet potato. Regardless of them not touching it, I still spend a bunch each week on buying fresh fruits and vegies for them to potentially eat. Thats why I am so puzzled at their lack of size... they have been fed alot. More food than they eat is put into their cage every day.
Occasionally they have munched on their broccoli. They refuse any kind of meat, including chicken.
My male prefers I hand feed him his greens. Female generally has a couple of leaves and nothing more. As far as feeding them more than just spinach, I can not force feed them :| They are offered more but chose not to eat it. Cant do more than that dude. Mine are fed separately.


----------



## 1issie (Sep 27, 2010)

Its probally food rights,maybe feed them separately now.


----------



## 1issie (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh is cos lettuce & snow peas alright 4 beardies??.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 27, 2010)

here is a awesome guide line menu for beardies ,,,,, 
Lettuce shouldnt really be feed so ive been told as it tends to upset their tummies
Welcome to Reptiles Inc! (formally Canberra Exotics) Because special animals need specialists!


----------



## giggle (Sep 27, 2010)

igotfrogs... I think I need to find a better grocer... I need to get some of these things, just arent available up here. Or maybe Im not looking carefully enough...


----------



## cheddah (Sep 27, 2010)

That looks like a good site IgotFrogs, cheers 

If you want them to grow, feed heaps of crickets and woodies. Forget the meat, some say dog food is ok but i think thats very questionable, all dog meat is not created equal for a start. Best source of protein is the insects.


----------



## giggle (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine are fed crickets and mealies. mealies on occasion, crickets as staple. I heard once beardies loved chicken so I tried it as a treat. They just turned their nose up right away.


----------

